# Lupin Launches Zaxine® in Canada



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Lupin Launches Zaxine® in Canada*

MUMBAI and MONTREAL, April 20, 2015 /CNW/ - Pharma Major Lupin Limited announced today that its Canadian subsidiary, Lupin Pharma Canada Limited (collectively Lupin) has launched its first Brand product Zaxine*®* under a strategic licensing agreement with the North Carolina based GI specialty company Salix Pharmaceuticals Inc. The agreement grants Lupin exclusive rights to promote, distribute and market Zaxine*®* in the Canada.

Zaxine*®* 550mg (rifaximin) is a long term antibiotic treatment for adults living with hepatic encephalopathy (HE), a complication of liver disease (cirrhosis). HE can lead to a wide spectrum of mental and physical symptoms, including confusion, disruption in sleep patterns, personality changes and coma Zaxine*®* 550mg has approved by Health Canada under priority review for the reduction in risk of overt HE recurrence in patients ≥ 18 year of age.

Lupin will promote the product to Hepatologists and Gastroenterologists through its own specialty sales force in Canada. Lupin is in the process of establishing its Canadian presence and the launch opens up growth opportunities for the future. Zaxine is a 'First-in-Class' treatment for HE that currently has limited options for long term treatment.

Commenting on the launch, Vinita Gupta, Chief Executive Officer, Lupin Limited said, "We are very excited with the expansion of Lupin's business into Canada given the opportunity we have, to create a brand presence with the launch of Zaxine®. The launch demonstrates Lupin's commitment to grow its brand franchise in North America and bring meaningful products to patients in Canada."

*About Lupin Limited*

Lupin is an innovation led transnational pharmaceutical company producing and developing a wide range of branded and generic formulations as well as biotechnology products and APIs globally. The company is a significant player in the Cardiovascular, Diabetology, Asthma, Pediatric, CNS, GI, Anti-Infective and NSAID space and holds global leadership positions in the Anti-TB and Cephalosporin segment.

Lupin is the 5th largest and fastest growing top 5 generics player in the US (5.3% market share by prescriptions, IMS Health) and the 3rdlargest Indian pharmaceutical company by sales. The company is also amongst the top 10 generic pharmaceutical players in Japanand South Africa (IMS). For the financial year ended March 2014, Lupin's Consolidated revenues and Profit after tax were Rs. 110,866 million (USD 1.83 billion) and Rs. 18,364 million (USD 304 million) respectively. Please visit http://www.lupin.com for more information.

*CIN:* L24100MH1983PLC029442 Registered Office: 159, C.S.T. Road, Kalina, Santacruz (East), Mumbai - 400 098.

*About Lupin Pharma Canada Limited*

Headquartered in Montreal, Canada, Lupin Pharma Canada Limited is a speciality pharmaceutical company delivering Branded and high-quality generic medicines trusted by healthcare professionals and patients across geographies. It is the wholly owned Canadian subsidiary of pharmaceutical major Lupin Limited drawing on its parent company's strong research and manufacturing capabilities to develop and deliver quality pharmaceuticals to patients in Canada.

You could also follow us on Twitter - http://www.twitter.com/lupinlimited

*Safe Harbor Statement*

SOURCE Lupin Ltd









For further information: Shamsher Gorawara, Head - Corporate Communications, Ph: +91 98 20 338 555, Email: [email protected]


----------

